# welcome to the world Kaitlin Christine, 13.09.08 x



## Lauz_1601

where do I start!

Ok I had a sweep on thursday 11th sept, I was one day overdue. Nothing was happening, my cervix was still thick and posterior, but she was able to do the sweep, didnt hold out much hope of it working though.

The next day, friday 12th sept I was in agony, I had really bad backache and just felt so sore down below, I got on with things as usual. I had a show around dinner time :happydance: I'd been waiting for it lol, but knew it could mean nothing. I took Ella to all kinds of play, a session at sure start and was really achey, but went to town afterwards just for the walk about really. Then that night we DTD, I woke in the nigth with quite strong period pain, but thought nothing of it as I'd had that before.

It was my lie in on saturday morning, but I got up around 9.30 to some pains, these were different to the usualy braxton hicks becuase they kept on coming. I tried to ignore them though and told OH to go out to watch his game of footie as planned as no point him hanging around. so he went at 12.30 and it was just me and Ella at home. 

The contractions got quite regular, so I called the miwfie who came out to examine me as home as I was wanting a homebirth. When she came the contractions seemed to die down, and she examined me and cervix was still thick and posterior, this was at 2pm, so that was a bit of a downer as I thought it would be ages yet. So she left and I pottered about and had some toast to keep energy up, then they started to get stronger. 

I txt OH to come home as I wanted a bath as they were quite intense (and i wanted to wash my greasy hair lol), I had a bath, and was breathing through the contractions, I washed my hair and straightened it whilst breathing through contractions :dohh:

Then I came downstairs and they were really really strong, I sat on the sofa curled up in a ball and cuddled ella who was saying "my sister stop hurting mummy's tummy" she kept asking me what was wrong bless her. 

I remember timing them at 5ish and they were coming every 4 mins, I thought it would be a good idea to call labour ward again (it kinda slipped my mind and I left it a bit late!) and they said there was no-one free to come to me :cry:so I had to go to labour ward to be examined.

So off we went, I had a feeling I had to go right away as they were coming thick and fast, my mum was on her way for Ella but there wasnt time to wait, we went and took her to daves dads for my mum to pick her up from there. At 5.30 I txt my dad, sis and friends in the car saying im going in to hospital. 

We arrived at 5.50 and by this point I felt like I needed to push and that I was trying to holding her in with each contraction, I got took to an assesment room to be examined, she saw me and said do you feel like you need to push? I said yes, so they got me on the bed and examined me, my waters went and I was fully dilated so she said right with the next contraction push! I was gobsmacked, I wasnt even in a delivery suite! 5 pushes later and she was here, 17 mins after getting to hospital!. Kaitlin was born on the 13.09.08 at 6.07 pm and weighed 7lbs 15oz.

she is perfect love her to bits! xxxxx

(wrote alot considering it happened so quick lol)
 



Attached Files:







P1010182.JPG
File size: 80.8 KB
Views: 107









P1010133.JPG
File size: 66.8 KB
Views: 107









P1010184.JPG
File size: 85 KB
Views: 143


----------



## Chris77

Aww! Congrats! She's beautiful.


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congrats she's gorgeous


----------



## Dizzy321

congrats she is lovely! loads of hair :) x


----------



## x-amy-x

she is beautiful, congrats hun, cute little thumb sucker

xx


----------



## vicky

congratulations hun she is beautiful


----------



## mumy2princess

shes beautiful
congratulations x


----------



## Belle

Awwww, congratulations honey! She's beautiful!! xx


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations!


----------



## miel

congratulations! beautiful baby girl:)!


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

Congratulations, such a little cutie.


----------



## nightkd

Congratulations, she's gorgeous!


----------



## lynz

congrats she is gorgeous


----------



## ~KACI~

Great birth story!! Congratulations hun x


----------



## ryder

Beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## hypnorm

Huge congrats! Gutted you didnt get your home birth but at least there were no complications. Love the thumb sucking picture sooo cute!


----------



## clairebear

congrats hun she is so cute xxx


----------



## xarlenex

Wow, lucky you get there when you did or you would have been delivering in the car! Congrats! Shes beautiful, lots of hair! :)


----------



## Jo

Congratulations hun, she is gorgeous xx


----------



## nessajane

Congrats :)


----------



## MrsP

Congratulations hon, she is beautiful and what a lovely head of hair! x x


----------



## carries

Congrats hunny she is beautiful! xx


----------



## Donna79x

Awwww she is absolutely gorgeous xxx congratulations xxx


----------



## mumto3boys

Congratulaions


----------



## emma_27

Congratulations shes adorable :)


----------



## Ema

CONGRATS XxxX


----------



## greenkat

Congratulations!


----------



## polo_princess

Awww congratulations!!


----------



## didda

She is beautiful! Congratulations xx


----------



## PeanutBean

Aw, lovely, congratulations!


----------



## Frankie

awwwwwwwwwww x


----------



## itzybitzy

congratulations :) xx


----------



## Blob

Wow congratulations!!


----------



## leeanne

Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## danni2609

Gorgeous congrats!! And same name as my 2 yr old!!


----------



## bambikate

congrats she is beautiful x x


----------



## Becki77

Congrats, she is beautiful! Shes got so much hair! x


----------



## Miss Duke

Brillian story, I love it!!! The kind of birth we all dream of xxxx Enjoy your beautiful baby.


----------



## Serene123

Look at all that hair!!!
Absolutely gorgeous.
Well done you.


----------



## Lauz_1601

thanks girls , love her to bits :cloud9: cant believe she is almost a week old!


----------



## DonnaBallona

wow, she's very very cute!! well done you! x


----------



## Vicky2806

Congrats :happydance:


----------



## SpecialGift89

Congrats! x


----------



## bluebell

Wow - that was quick!! Congrats, she is gorgeous :cloud9:

xx


----------



## charliebear

Congratulations, she's gorgeous.x


----------



## cuddles314

Congratulations hun, what a great birth story! She's gorgeous!
xx


----------



## SalJay

Great story and no pain relief!!! Well done - she's lovely!! x


----------



## Lucy&Pard

Congratulations! Well done!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Congratulations xx


----------



## Mira

Congrats, she's adorable!


----------



## cheeky_carrie

congratulations and well done wat a cutie shes gorgeous x


----------



## Iwantone!!!

shes the double of ella and beautiful too she so dinky love u all loads im an anuty again x


----------



## ~ Vicky ~

Oh she's gorgeous, look at that hair. Congratulations!


----------



## Sarah_16x

shes beautiful xx


----------



## bex

congratulations xx


----------



## poppy

What an amazing birth story. I can't believe you went in to be examined and gave birth so quickly - well done you! Congratulations Lauz on the birth of your beautiful daughter.

xxx


----------



## pinkmummy

Congratulations shes beautiful :) xxx


----------

